# شريط للمرنم زياد شحاتة † إله الأمانة †



## †bent aboya† (4 أبريل 2009)

سلام رب المجد معاكم

شريط للمرنم زياد شحادة
اسمة إله الأمانة
ترانيم الشريط

اسندني في ضعفي

احبك ربي قوتي

حبيبي يايسوع

مين غيرك الهي

في ديارك يا يسوع

يا كنيسة صامدة

جوه العالم

شفت الحرية 

واقفة اصلي

http://www.mediafire.com/?3huoiidjwni​
†††​


----------



## مخلص داود (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط للمرنم زياد شحاتة †إله الأمانة†*

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## ميزوا (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط للمرنم زياد شحاتة †إله الأمانة†*

ميرسى جدا على الشريط 
بس دة مش بتاع زيادشحادة


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط للمرنم زياد شحاتة †إله الأمانة†*

شكراااا على الشريط 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط للمرنم زياد شحاتة †إله الأمانة†*

شكرا" ، انا كثير بحب زياد .....وبحب بالأخص يدك المثقوبة


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط للمرنم زياد شحاتة †إله الأمانة†*

شكرا علي تعبك ومجهودك
جاري التحميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط للمرنم زياد شحاتة †إله الأمانة†*

ميرررسى على الشريط 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## ktakity (2 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى على الشريط 
بس مش ده شريط اله الامانة


----------

